# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  الان بدء التقديم في دوره الاندماج في المانيا للمحامين العرب  وخارجين القانون

## mmdmmd

الاساتذه الفضلاء خريجين القانون حديثين التخرج والممارسيين الجدد والممارسيين منذو فترات بعييده رجال ام نساء 
يعلن قسم المحاماه العربي بداخل مجموعه ام ام د اي كا 
عن بدء دوره الاندماج الدوليه للمحامين العرب وكبار محاميين المانيا من تخصصات مختلفه وكذالك بعض من كبار 
المحاميين من دول الاتيحاد الاروبي تقوم دوره الاندماج الدولي حول التالي 
1- تعمل علي تعليم اللغه الالمانيه الفتره الزمنيه 100 ساعه متقطعه علي مراحل الدوره 

2- الاندماج بين المحامين العرب الاروبيين والتبادل القضائي في القضايا الدوليه والتعامل المشترك في المرافعات في القضايا الدوليه 

3- دراسه وتعليم كيفيه كتابه العقود الدوليه التي يعتمد بها قانونيا داخل دول الاتيحاد للترابط قانونيا بين الشركات المتبادله بالاندماج الاقتصادي 

4- التدريب علي كيفيه التعامل مع الاجراء القانوني الدولي في القضايا الدوليه داخل السفارات والقنصليات 
مثل قضايا خطف الاطفال من دوله والخروج بهم الي دوله اخري 
قضايا الاستيلاء علي الاموال بطريقه غير مشروعه والخروج بها الي دوله اخري 
قضايا قتل المغتربين بالخارج ولانتهاك حقوقهم 

5- كيفيه مراسله الجهات الحكوميه المختصه الدوليه 
شروط الاشتراك بدوره الاندماج1- دوره الاندماج لمده سته اشهر 
2- تبدء الدوره من تاريخ 17-1-2011 وتنتهي 17-62011 
3- بدء الاشتراء في الدوره من تاريخ 3-8-2010 وينتهي 2-12-2010 
4- تقديم صوره من باسبور السفر يذكر فيه التالي ** حاصل علي ليسانس حقوق ام خريج حقوق ام محامي بشركه ام محامي حر **
5- شهاده التخرج مترجمه الي اللغه الالمانيه ومعتمده من السفاره الالمانيه 
6-يتم تدريس اللغه الالمانيه في معهد ترجاوا بلاتس الفرع الثالث الخاص بي ام ام د اي كا 
7- يتم دورات الاندماج داخل مبني ام ام د اي كا الرئيسي في دوناني اشتغاسه 
8- تكلفه دوره اللغه في ال100 ساعه 320 اورو 
9- رسوم دوره الاندماج والحصول علي الشهاده الدوليه من نقابه الاتيحاد الاروبي 860 اورو
10- في حاله طلب استخراج تاشيره السفر من قبل الاداره من السفاره الالمانيه في دوله المتقدم يتم دفع 640 اورو 
11- يتواجد سكن في حاله طلب المتقدم للمعيشه بداخله اثناء الالتحاق بالدوره خلال الستته اشهر 
يبدء ايجار الشخص من 125 اورو الي 300 اورو 
تنبيه عام للمتقدمين 
يمنع الاضافه للتحدث عبر الاميل
يجب التحدث فقط عبر هواتف الاداره 
التحدث باللغه الالمانيه ام الايطاليه ام الانجليزيه ام الفرنسيه ام التركيه ام الفارسيه ام الكرديه ام العربيه 
Tel . 00493412460152
Fax . 00493412460153في حاله الطوارئMob . 004915776226822
www.mmd-ek.com
mmdinfoservice@yahoo.deمعلومات اضافيه 
يتم دفع الرسوم حين وقت طلب الاشتراك عن طريق البنك
ام عن طريق احد الاقارب ام الاصدقاء المقيمين المتواجدين داخل دوله المانيا بحضور احدهم الي الاداره العامه للتقديم ودفع الرسوم واستيلام ايصال الاشتراك 
يخرج ايصال الاشتراك من ثلاث نسخ 
نسخه الي الاداره العامه 
نسخه للمتقدم 
نسخه الي السفاره الالمانيه في دوله المتقدم
معلومات توضيحيه 
يبدء التقديم للاشتراك بالدوره الاثنين 3-8-2010
انتهاء التقديم والاشتراكات الخميس 2-12-2010
من تاريخ الاربعاء 8-12-2010 يتم التقديم علي التاشيرات من قبل الاداره للمشتركين الراغبين في استخراج التاشيره عن طريق الاداره 
استيلام المشتركين التاشيرات بتاريخ 5 -1 - 2011
تاريخ ابتداء الدوره الاثنين 17-1 1011
تاريخ انتهاء الدوره الجمعه 17-6-2011

----------

